# MWO Timothy Bennett - RCD



## George Wallace (13 Mar 2015)

It is always sad when a very close friend succumbs to the ravishes of cancer.  Last night, Tim Bennett passed away.

From the Regiment:


> It is with a heavy heart and fond memories that we pass along the sad news today:
> 
> 
> Dear Dragoons,
> ...



You will truly be missed by many.

RIP Jumper


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Mar 2015)

Bold & Swift, Brother


----------



## Lance Wiebe (13 Mar 2015)

I've known Tim for almost 30 years.
Dedicated soldier, and good friend.
RIP, Tim, you'll be missed.
My condolences to Jill, Ben and Kay.


----------



## Jammer (13 Mar 2015)

Crushing news.
Tim was one of the first people I met when I came over to Recce Sqn. he took the time to teach me as a young signaller the ways of the Corps.
I give a great deal of credit to him for making my four years at the RCD one of the highlight postings of my career.
Rest in Peace Tim.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Mar 2015)

Obituary page:



> Timothy Alfred Bennett
> 1962-2015
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.oromoctofh.com/obituaries/96418#.VQNy2nqgQIw.facebook


----------



## Armymedic (14 Mar 2015)

Terrible news, RIP Tim.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Mar 2015)

For those interested and who will be in the Fredericton/Oromocto area attending Tim's funeral:



> The Visitation/Funeral Arrangements for MWO Tim Bennett
> 
> The following are the details surrounding the various events:
> 
> ...



Sorry some of the information is dated (a day past due date), as this just arrived a few minutes ago from the Regiment.  

A very large number of Tim's friends from over the years are planning on attending.  A definite sign of how much he has touched us in the Corps.


----------

